

A Vibrating Watch That Messes With Your Perception of Time - electrum
http://www.wired.com/design/2014/01/a-vibrating-watch-that-messes-with-your-perception-of-time/

======
lightblade
I'm skeptical. I still lose track of time when I repeatedly hitting that
snooze button every 9 minutes in the morning.

